# Pic of my new B-42 Official Cosmo Chrono



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

somebody's got a 'chubby'!
:-d

congrats Mark... beautiful watch and couldn't be owned by a nicer guy!


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow! That's a beauty! Mine is due to arrive on Wednesday. Can't wait for the brown truck..


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

cuckoo4watches said:


> somebody's got a 'chubby'!
> :-d
> 
> congrats Mark... beautiful watch and couldn't be owned by a nicer guy!


Awww... shucks... :thanks


----------



## Fred Lee (Oct 23, 2006)

MarkJnK said:


> Awww... shucks... :thanks


Mark,

Your wrist shot makes my mouth watering. The watch really looks good on your wrist. I have a small wrist size of 6.5". What is your size?

I'm in Calgary and couldn't find local AD here. Can you tell you which Canadian AD you bought it from? Price? (Private message if you prefer)

Fred


----------



## Jamesr (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice, mine should be here at the end of the week!:-!


----------



## The Kit (May 10, 2006)

Congratulation with your watch:-!

I have the alarm edition. My sub dials are matte is that also the case with yours or is it exclusive for the alarm edition? Does anybody know

I have never thought of it before but in your pictures the dial and subdial seems have a similar finish.

The Kit


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

On the B-42 Cosmo Chrono, the whole dial including subdials is a wonderful matte black. It is one ofthe clearest most readable dials I have ever seen. Truly functional.


----------



## Eman (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the watch I am thinking about (not the alarm edition). I read in another post (a review of the B-42 GMT) that some of the bezels on Fortis watches do not align (only align with even numbers). Is this the case with this watch as well? I hate to find out after ordering. Thanks.


----------



## abrizz (Nov 10, 2007)

The problem with the bezel for the B-42 GMT is that it aligns with the minute counter and no the 24h markings. Since the 24h markings align with the minutes on even hours they are alright, the problem is with the odd hours that happen to be inbetween minutes.
So the problem with those is not a manufacturing problem so much as a "woops didn't think about that"-designproblem. 

On this watch there are no 24h markings and thus no problem with the bezel. And
if I understand it correctly the bezel on this watch actually has 120 clicks anyway.

So no this watch does not have any problems with the bezel.


----------



## Eman (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you for clarifying that, it is simply an awesome looking wactch. How is the lume on these watches? Is there only one type of stell band offered? I was hoping for a matte finish steel band. The titanium is out of my range. I would like to wear it at work (law enforcement).


----------



## philippes (Apr 5, 2008)

Dying to get my hands on one of these and you haven't made my suffering any easier with those pics!!! ;-)

Awesome watch - looks great on you :-!


----------



## PekkaM (Apr 14, 2008)

philippes said:


> Dying to get my hands on one of these and you haven't made my suffering any easier with those pics!!! ;-)
> 
> Awesome watch - looks great on you :-!


Yes, I have the same problem


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree, they are great watches, it's possibly the clearest reading full chrono dial around. 
Lots of variety of versions to choose from as well. Can't wait to see some proper images of the upcoming PVD Ti edition with the carbon dial.

Till then I'll make do with my one of these


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

Tried to attach a pic of my B42 "Bomber"


----------



## fquiroga (May 23, 2006)

I bought this one the first day of march


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

great looking Cosmonaut 'fquiroga'!
looks really nice on your wrist too.
very sporty and classy looking at the same time.
congrats!!!


----------



## fquiroga (May 23, 2006)

:thanks:thanks:thanks



cuckoo4watches said:


> great looking Cosmonaut 'fquiroga'!
> looks really nice on your wrist too.
> very sporty and classy looking at the same time.
> congrats!!!


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

wow...what a beautiful watch...

unfortunately the price tag for one of these beauties will get me a piece I desire more.....

maybe one day though...I definitely would like to have a fortis in my collection in the future...just a matter of when =0) 

again, an amazing looking timepiece...congrats!


----------

